# Electronic Payslips to be attested ??



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

Guys,

Quick question - Do payslips have to be attested ? As they are normal plain text without any stamp or logo, that are delivered to employees in electronic form, will there be any problem if these pay slips are attested if the lawyer is willing to?

Has any one done attested such docs?

Regards,
LV


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

lvonline said:


> Guys,
> 
> Quick question - Do payslips have to be attested ? As they are normal plain text without any stamp or logo, that are delivered to employees in electronic form, will there be any problem if these pay slips are attested if the lawyer is willing to?
> 
> ...


Not required. You can attach them as such. To prove further you can give bank statement of salary account to show salary is being credited. I hope atleast your company name is mentioned on payslips


----------



## upendrasingh (Jan 20, 2013)

No need to attest, these must be in pdf form that you have got from your company so upload these as it is ........


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks Ratnesh and Upendra.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Guys

I cannot find pay slips of my employer. I have statements from bank which shows the entry 'SAL MAR 11' for eg. but the entries do not mention the company name.

My banker is willing to certify that these entries are from my employer. Would that suffice as a replacement of payslips?

Regards


----------



## harikris4u (Feb 19, 2014)

*How to Get your Form 16 using pan card. -VERY EASY*



cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I cannot find pay slips of my employer. I have statements from bank which shows the entry 'SAL MAR 11' for eg. but the entries do not mention the company name.
> 
> ...


Ive seen lot of people finding trouble getting their pay slips. Please understand, the assessing authority needs a proof of the tax paid by you to the govt. 
I think i can help you get that info

Please follow this link
incometaxindiaefiling.gov.in

please register in this link with the details of your PAN card and click on "view form26AS (Tax Credit)"

There you can find the tax paid by you to the govt details. You can save the same in PDF also..
However, you could get the details of the same only for the 5 years i thihnk.. not sure..

NOTE: Registration is FREE

All the best guys


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I cannot find pay slips of my employer. I have statements from bank which shows the entry 'SAL MAR 11' for eg. but the entries do not mention the company name.
> 
> ...


hi there, you could also request your current employer to issue a salary certificate mentioning the annual salary paid to you for each year subject to the TDS applicable. You can get this certificate from the HR manager of the company indicating your name, designation, tenure of your employment, and so on. One certificate per year or a consolidated salary certificate is fine enough to replace pay slips. 

In addition, you may register in EPFO organization on epfo.org (i am not sure about the web link), Google it, where you can create your account for free and can save PDF copy of your PF account on which they mention company's name, your name, designation and the amount has been saved under Provident fund. These 2 things are more than enough to substitute your salary slips.


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

harikris4u said:


> Ive seen lot of people finding trouble getting their pay slips. Please understand, the assessing authority needs a proof of the tax paid by you to the govt.
> I think i can help you get that info
> 
> Please follow this link
> ...


Hi mate,
I registered in that , For downloading Form 26 , it asking the Password , i entered
like PANcard num and Date of birth , though showing invalid password.

CAn you pls suggest me, where we can get the password for this PDF download.


BR///
Naga R Reddy.


----------



## harikris4u (Feb 19, 2014)

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi mate,
> I registered in that , For downloading Form 26 , it asking the Password , i entered
> like PANcard num and Date of birth , though showing invalid password.
> 
> ...


My Reddy,

I am not sure if you are doing it right.
Did you register in the first place?

Once you register, you would get your password in your mail. Then you have to activate the same.

Once you do that, then download the pdf file. Note that this file is also password protected.

If you reach until this stage you are 90% done.

The password for the protected sheet is your DOB (DDMMYYYY) . Try this out and let me know if you have questions. 

I believe ALL the salary slips and form 16 Issues would be sorted out by this option..

All the best guys...

Regards
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

harikris4u said:


> My Reddy,
> 
> I am not sure if you are doing it right.
> Did you register in the first place?
> ...



Hi Hari garu,

Thanks for sharing the info, As you said that , every thing I did right , i stucked in Password , i tried PAN card with DOB, thats why , i m unable to succeeded.

With your info , i got it.

BR//
Naga R Reddy.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I cannot find pay slips of my employer. I have statements from bank which shows the entry 'SAL MAR 11' for eg. but the entries do not mention the company name.
> 
> ...


Form 16 also works.

Amit


----------



## visitkangaroos (Aug 21, 2013)

My wife worked as Software Trainee as part of 6th semester training and we got that successfully assessed by ACS.
She was not given any payslips or Form 16 for that. We only have an experience certificate and bank statements. Would that suffice?

Also the bank statements have inconsistent numbers. Could that create doubt in CO's mind.

Also in the worst case if CO is not convinced about the experience, would CO deduct 5 points or reject the application. Presently she will be at 70 points from 1st Mar 2014. Please reply.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

visitkangaroos said:


> My wife worked as Software Trainee as part of 6th semester training and we got that successfully assessed by ACS.
> She was not given any payslips or Form 16 for that. We only have an experience certificate and bank statements. Would that suffice?
> 
> Also the bank statements have inconsistent numbers. Could that create doubt in CO's mind.
> ...


Ask her to ge a salary certificate from that company. This is issued on company's letterhead and try to get one certificate for one year. PF documents in pdf form can be obtained by creating an online account in epfo.org.

Both these two things can make her case stronger.


----------



## visitkangaroos (Aug 21, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Ask her to ge a salary certificate from that company. This is issued on company's letterhead and try to get one certificate for one year. PF documents in pdf form can be obtained by creating an online account in epfo.org.
> 
> Both these two things can make her case stronger.


Thanks Sathiya. I was waiting for long to get your reply. The problem is she was working as a third party Software Trainee and was only given stipend. No salary slips or PF was given. 

The amount was nominal 5000 Rs. as it is given for trainees.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks Sathiya. I was waiting for long to get your reply. The problem is she was working as a third party Software Trainee and was only given stipend. No salary slips or PF was given.
> 
> The amount was nominal 5000 Rs. as it is given for trainees.


then, ask her to request the company to issue her salary certificates for her tenure, one for each year mentioning that her salary was paid in cash and was too little to pay through salary bank account. Hence, there are no PF deducted from her salary. Also, on that letterhead, "if you would like to know about her pay structure, please don't hesitate to call us" should be mentioned. This will convince the case officer.


----------



## visitkangaroos (Aug 21, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> then, ask her to request the company to issue her salary certificates for her tenure, one for each year mentioning that her salary was paid in cash and was too little to pay through salary bank account. Hence, there are no PF deducted from her salary. Also, on that letterhead, "if you would like to know about her pay structure, please don't hesitate to call us" should be mentioned. This will convince the case officer.


Thanks Sathiya for the response. May be I did not explain my case better. She was working with this Company Abc as
A) Software Trainee from Jan-07 to June-07 as a part of her 6th Sem training.
B) Then with the same company Abc she was working as a regular employee. from Jul-07 onwards.

For (B). i.e. once she was working as regular employee we have all the payslips, Form 16 everything.

The problem is with (A). i.e. for Jan-07 to Jul-07 (approx. 5 months), we have the experience letter. 

Also the salary was credited in bank, so we have the bank statements as well.

But no Form. 16 or Payslips, since there was no distribution of salary like Basic, HRA, etc..

Another thing is when i see the bank statements the salary/stipend credit is quiet inconsistent like in Feb-07 it is 5K, in Mar-07 it is 4k, then nothing in Apr-07, then Mar-07 5.5K and so on. My wife does not remember why it is inconsistent like that.

If you don't mind sharing your personal Id i can share the exact docs we have. May be that will give you an idea if they are good enough.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks Sathiya for the response. May be I did not explain my case better. She was working with this Company Abc as
> A) Software Trainee from Jan-07 to June-07 as a part of her 6th Sem training.
> B) Then with the same company Abc she was working as a regular employee. from Jul-07 onwards.
> 
> ...


i understand the situation now. If possible, why don't you request bank to issue her another bank statement with correct salaries credited in every month? but, i don't think this could create that much issues. This could be better conveyed to case officer and she/he may understand it.

if form 16 or pay slips are not available for this period (5 months), it is still ok as you have all pay slips for rest of the period. Try to get a salary certificate from that company for this 5 months tenure. with this, submit bank statements which is more than enough to prove her claim for this work experience. However, is this experience obtained after her graduation or before that? I mean, something like before writing the final university exams, if this experience was gained, then you can claim this experience. Only the experience after completing graduation is eligible for points.

if possible, try to get letter of roles and responsibilities, recommendation letter,


----------

